# Bilderstellungsprogramm



## Red-Bird (4. März 2006)

Hi,


ich habe ein game gemacht, brauche aber eib programm das schönere bilder als paint macht


----------



## DerboesePiranha (4. März 2006)

?


Versuche doch mal etwas präziser zu erklären was du suchst^^

Mit Photoshop kann man schöne Bilder machen, aber wenn mans richti draufhat sicher acuh mit Paint


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2006)

Red-Bird am 04.03.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich habe ein game gemacht, brauche aber eib programm das schönere bilder als paint macht



Was für ne Art Programm suchst du denn? Wenn du ein gutes und günstiges Programm suchst ... ich benutze gern Ulead PhotoImpact. Ältere Versionen gibt es oft schon für 5 bis 10 Euro im Laden. Hat zwar nicht ganz Photoshop-Niveau, aber für die Preisklasse ist es schon recht gut, meiner Meinung nach.



Gruß
Neawoulf


----------



## XMasTree (5. März 2006)

Red-Bird am 04.03.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich habe ein game gemacht, brauche aber eib programm das schönere bilder als paint macht



Eine kostenlose Alternative wäre "Gimp" ..einfach ma googlen.


----------

